# control de corriente o voltaje con pic



## led_led (Ene 22, 2007)

Deseo saber si alguien posee un circuito pic o similar para controlar 12 volt de corriente continua desde un nivel 0 a 12 volt. Se conectará circuitos de potencia.

La aplicación, es controlar la atenuación de luz, al igual que un dimmer, pero en forma automática, desde un nivel cero al máximo. Siempre debe estar oscilando en forma lenta, de más a menos y de menos a mas en forma lenta, además que se pueda ajustar la velocidad de encendido y apagado del sistema.

Gracias.


----------



## JV (Ene 22, 2007)

Hola led_led, se me ocurre que utilizando un conversor digital-analogico manejado por el PIC (me parece que hay un modelo que lo trae incorporado) y adecuando la tension de salida vas a conseguir lo que buscas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 22, 2007)

Si es para luces lo mas sencillo es utilizar un moc3061 o similar y un triac.Un detector de paso por cero y poco mas, me parece que en microchip hay algo sobre esto.


----------



## Gabriel Luis (Ene 31, 2007)

Lo primero es que la corriente no se controla ya que es el consumo de los aparatos que conecte a la fuente de alimentacion asi que no busque respuesta


----------



## El nombre (Feb 1, 2007)

Permiteme que te contradiga Gabriel Luis. ¿Para qué coño colocaran en las fuentes de alimentación ese botón con el cual puedes variar la intensidad??? Dichosos derroches. Mira que quedan bonitos.
Puedes controlar el consumo máximo perfectamente.

Se puede hacer tranquilamente. La velocidad la puedes consegir por medio de un potenciómetro usando una entrada analógica. En PWM vas encendiendo y apagando.

saludos


----------



## heli (Feb 2, 2007)

Efectivamente, como dice *El nombre* la corriente sí se controla (se puede controlar), por ejemplo los motores paso a paso suelen hacerse funcionar mediante un driver a "corriente constante".
*led_led* Puedes usar los moduladores PWM que llevan los PIC para controlar un MOSFET gordo y variar la intensidad de una carga de muchos watios. También puedes hacerlo con operacionales y no necesitas programar nada:
http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/pwm1/


----------



## oscar_555 (Feb 2, 2007)

Aún mas facil, haces un oscilador con un 555 a 10khz (por ejemplo) y en el pin 5 del 555 en lugar del capacitor de 10n típico pones un dimmer de por ejemplo 4k7 entre masa y +vcc, con esto controlas el ancho de banda de los impulsos y a la salida pin 3 del 555 puedes poner un (con una resistencia de 1k2 de por medio) bdx53 (que aguanta 8A). La tensión que llegue a pin 5 tambien puede variar sola, como?, fácil, haces otro oscilador con otro 555 que oscile a 0,5hz o a 0,000001hz, tu mismo, y la salida una resistencia y un condensador segun la frecuencia que quieras, con eso guias un ua741 en la entrada no inversora configurado como amplificador de corriente (entrada inversora unida a salida) y la salida del 741 al pin 5 del 555 que guie el transistor de potencia.

Suerte y al toro


----------

